# Общий раздел > Чувства > Эмоции и чувства >  Как распознать ложь?

## Irina

*Как распознать ложь?*

Следующие методы выявления лжи, могут быть полезны для руководителей, работодателей, и просто в повседневной жизни. Они помогут вам отличить где правда, а где ложь и не стать жертвой обмана. Но помните, что иногда незнание - это блаженство.
*
Внешние признаки*

Обычно речь лгуна могут сопровождать:

- нервный кашель

- заикание

- зевота

- моргание

- дрожь в голосе

- изменение цвета лица

- тяжелое дыхание

- сухость губ

- сухость во рту

- появление капелек пота

*Жестикуляция, язык тела*

• Жесты лгуна неуверенны и ограничены. 

• Человек, который лжет, избегает зрительного контакта.

• Лжец постоянно трогает свои лицо, шею, рот и т.д. при этом он редко прикасается к груди со стороны сердца.

• Когда человек врет, его жестикуляция становится неестественной, иногда даже суетливой. Он может теребить края одежды, стряхивает с неё пыль, снимать соринки (реальные или мнимые), перебирать пальцами, потирать руки, поправляет волосы.

• Лжец может нервно щелкать пальцами, колотить ногой об пол и т. д. Это симптомы беспокойства, на которое у лгуна наверняка есть причины. 

*Противоречие жестов и эмоций*

• Очень часто в первую секунду после вашего вопроса на лице человека отображается то, что он действительно думает. Если его лицо выражает удивление, растерянность или сомнение и при этом он говорит о своей уверенности, стоит насторожиться.

• Если скорость жестикуляции замедлилась, вероятно, человек задумался на мгновение, чтобы придумать правдоподобный ответ.

• Ложь может сопровождаться рассогласованием между словами и жестами (кивание головой при отрицательных ответах, покачивание головой при отрицательных ответах).

*Взаимодействие*

• Человек, который лжет выбирает оборонительную позицию, в то время как человек, который говорит правду идет в наступление

• Лжец чувствует себя некомфортно, стоя прямо перед собеседником, он может отвернуться от вас в другую сторону или как бы спрятаться, уйти из вашего поля зрения (облокотиться на шкаф, при этом фактически спрятавшись за ним, развалиться на стуле или кресле, съехав с него под стол и т.п.);

• Лжец может несознательно расположить между собой и вами посторонние объекты (книгу, чашку кофе, яблоко и т.д.)

*Речь*

• Лжец, отвечая на ваш вопрос, использует ваши же слова. Например: "Это ты съел последнее печенье?" - "Нет, это не я съел последнее печенье!"

• Лжец, дает ответ в сокращенной форме. Например, "Это не я!" вместо "Я этого не делал!"

• Лжец старается не делать прямых заявлений, отвечает уклончиво, и делает намеки, вместо того, чтобы говорить прямо.

• Лжец может быть более, чем естественен, добавляя лишние ненужные подробности, чтобы убедить вас. Он не замолкает и старается не делать паузы в своей речи. 
• Лжец может потерять контроль над тембром и тоном голоса: более высокий тембр свидетельствует об испытываемом человеке напряжении, как и голос с повышенной громкостью; монотонная речь может быть попыткой усыпить бдительность собеседника.

• Речь лжеца может быть сильно искажена, в основном страдают синтаксис и грамматика.

*Другие признаки, по которым можно узнать ложь*

• Если вам кажется, то кто-то лжет вам, смените тему разговора, лжец с готовностью поддержит вас и успокоится. Виноватый человек обязательно захочет перевести беседу в другое русло, невиновный же захочет разобраться во всем до конца.

• Человек, который лжет, использует много юмора и сарказма в своей речи

Естественно, наличие некоторых из перечисленных признаков еще не делает человека лжецом. Поэтому найдя их у своего знакомого, не спешите записывать его в обманщики. Сравните их с его обычным поведением.

----------


## Justin

кстати есть очень хороший сериал и книга по теории лжи

----------


## PatR!oT

пальцы в дверь и пусть попытается солгать ))))

----------

